# BANDANA INTERIORS



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

HEY WAS UP I KNOW THERES GOTTA BE SOME NICE BANDANA INTERIORS LETS SEE THEM


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@May 16 2009, 11:32 PM~13909993
> *HEY WAS UP I KNOW THERES GOTTA BE SOME NICE BANDANA INTERIORS LETS SEE THEM
> *


 WHERE THEY AT? :uh: :angry:


----------



## smithchassis (Feb 22, 2007)

get some leather and save the bandanas for tupac.


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smithchassis_@May 17 2009, 03:32 PM~13913332
> *get some leather and save the bandanas for tupac.
> *


GOT PLENTY OF LEATHER ON MY LEXUS AND MY LADYS CAR BUT MY LUXURY SPORT GOTTA HAVE THAT "G" TOUCH


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

theres a topic on here somewhere.. ill see if i can find it


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

theres a couple sick interiors in this topic. check page 6
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=192315


----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@May 18 2009, 03:46 PM~13922242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a very tasteful use of bandana print :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 18 2009, 03:01 PM~13922400
> *Now that's a very tasteful use of bandana print  :biggrin:
> *


the floors are a little much..


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@May 18 2009, 02:46 PM~13922242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good lav


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@May 18 2009, 09:46 PM~13922242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie looking good. whats that on the hood?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 19 2009, 01:17 PM~13934944
> *hey homie looking good. whats that on the hood?
> *


louvers :|


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@May 18 2009, 01:46 PM~13922242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 19 2009, 01:13 PM~13934073
> *the floors are a little much..
> *


Looks like just a mat layed out


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH+May 19 2009, 01:13 PM~13934073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, most likely just put in for show.


----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments.

Ya I just tossed some fabric around my floor mats for the show....just too give it a little too much. Kinda tried to lay it out like the old school Impala floor mats.

I found the sample for the material in that topic above. I haven't found any other paisley that matched what I was trying to do. Any bandanna's you find, the material is just too thin. I did find many different paisley patterns of many colors. You would just need a way to tie it into the car.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)

That looks tight as hell! :biggrin: :biggrin: 




Is that painted or vynil? or what?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 19 2009, 02:47 PM~13936019
> *louvers  :|
> *


i dont care for those much


----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)

I hate them :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

They make the engine all dirty by letting the rain/dirt in...hard to clean, hard to sand for paint. They were there when I bought the car, and I didn't want to use my good hood on THIS car.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@May 26 2009, 11:40 AM~13998331
> *I hate them :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> They make the engine all dirty by letting the rain/dirt in...hard to clean, hard to sand for paint. They were there when I bought the car, and I didn't want to use my good hood on THIS car.
> *


any progress, lav?


----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)

No progress until winter hits. The car is together....we only get like 3 months of summer around here. I don't like to spend them working on the car unless I have to. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@May 26 2009, 01:10 PM~13998487
> *No progress until winter hits. The car is together....we only get like 3 months of summer around here. I don't like to spend them working on the car unless I have to. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


almost sounds like my country


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 25 2009, 11:59 PM~13997550
> *i dont care for those much
> *


me neither :nosad:


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@May 25 2009, 12:06 AM~13988467
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: did you have somone airbrush the headliner? i'd like to see more pictures of thiis is i could, looks different.......i like it.


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 21 2009, 05:55 PM~13962586
> *
> *


WOW :0 THATS GANSATER  :biggrin:


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

I ALSO DID MINE IN BLUE BANDANA ILL POST EM SOMETIME SOON


----------

